# Berries for bakery



## moonunit (10/5/16)

Hey all recently got into diy and mixed up a strawberry donut last night that was pretty good fresh out of the bottle. Was thinking a blueberry or some other type of berry would be quite nice to make a jam donut vibe.

Any recommendations for a berry flavour that is easy to work with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (10/5/16)

moonunit said:


> Hey all recently got into diy and mixed up a strawberry donut last night that was pretty good fresh out of the bottle. Was thinking a blueberry or some other type of berry would be quite nice to make a jam donut vibe.
> 
> Any recommendations for a berry flavour that is easy to work with?
> 
> ...


I would suggest FA Forest Fruit, delightful mix of sweet berries with a hint of tartness. Goes well with creams.


----------



## Dave1 (10/5/16)

I have used TFA Harvest Berry (1 - 2%) to enhance the other berry concentrates and on its own in Donut and Cookie mixes. it does take a while to cure. I find it a sweet berry taste but not good for shake n vape recipes. The flavour is pleasant after a week or more.


----------



## rogue zombie (10/5/16)

With bakery I normally like INW Raspberry. But don't know about a donut

I would mix FA Bilberry with TFA Blueberry Extra. I believe that gets a good Blueberry 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cam (10/5/16)

cap harvest berry? that is a good one. also for a good blueberry try tpa blueberry extra and fa bilberry at a 4:1 ratio for a nice blueberry. many fresh tasting fruits can be given a fermented twist by adding a touch of brandy, or dried out with maybe some ap 0,25% or so. also fa joy works well to bakery some fruits, as does the addition of a little fa oba oba. for a good sweet strawberry jam try cap sweet strawberry, tpa strawberry ripe and fa red touch about 1:2:0,5 should do. there are so many ways to tweak fruits and maybe steer them in another direction, but the above should give you a few ideas to play with.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## cam (10/5/16)

ok i was a touch slow in posting that, i see the zombie agrees with the blueberry, must be good then.


----------



## rogue zombie (10/5/16)

cam said:


> cap harvest berry? that is a good one. also for a good blueberry try tpa blueberry extra and fa bilberry at a 4:1 ratio for a nice blueberry. many fresh tasting fruits can be given a fermented twist by adding a touch of brandy, or dried out with maybe some ap 0,25% or so. also fa joy works well to bakery some fruits, as does the addition of a little fa oba oba. for a good sweet strawberry jam try cap sweet strawberry, tpa strawberry ripe and fa red touch about 1:2:0,5 should do. there are so many ways to tweak fruits and maybe steer them in another direction, but the above should give you a few ideas to play with.



Aaha... 4:1 ratio. Thank you for the info


----------



## cam (10/5/16)

That 4:1 is a starting ballpark figure off the top of my head, will need to check my notes to see exactly where i ended up.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moonunit (10/5/16)

Thanks for the info guys! Will get some more concentrates. 

I used some joy with the donut as I noticed a lot of donut recipes call for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DS_vaper (30/5/16)

True that. I think maybe they stem from the bronut recipe I could b wrong on that. If u haven't Tryed it I would definitely recommend it. Has a slight throat hit to it but if u air it out I find that helps allot. I don't know if it's just me but I find its 100 times better if it steeps for a week than shake and vape. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (19/7/16)

@moonunit I wanted to make a strawberry doughnut too what was ur mix? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

